# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weiter auf Platz 1 in den USA



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weiter auf Platz 1 in den USA*

						Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalker ist auch in der zweiten Woche weiterhin auf Platz 1 der Box-Office-Charts in den USA. Dennoch konnte der Film nicht so viel Geld in die Kassen spülen wie noch in der vorherigen Woche des Kinostarts. Im direkten Vergleich liegen die US-Einspielergebnisse momentan sogar unter denen von Episode 8: Die letzten Jedi.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Weiter auf Platz 1 in den USA*


----------



## purzelpaule (3. Januar 2020)

Kein Wunder, dass der Film nicht so gut besucht wird wie gehofft. Nach dem katastrophalen 8. Teil sind viele Fans verprellt. Mir hat der 9. jedoch ganz gut gefallen, denn er konnte die miese Vorlage ganz gut wegstecken. Hätte er alle 3 Teile gemacht wäre auch der 9. ein gutes Stück anders geworden. Teil 8 hat es verkackt. Wobei einzig das Ende fand ich etwas naja .... dem Titel entsprechend hätte es den anderen "Helden" treffen müssen, so dass es am Ende wirklich ein Aufstieg Skywalkers wäre (wer ihn gesehen hat , weiß was ich meine).


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Januar 2020)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass der Film nicht so gut besucht wird wie gehofft. Nach dem katastrophalen 8. Teil sind viele Fans verprellt. Mir hat der 9. jedoch ganz gut gefallen, denn er konnte die miese Vorlage ganz gut wegstecken. Hätte er alle 3 Teile gemacht wäre auch der 9. ein gutes Stück anders geworden. Teil 8 hat es verkackt. Wobei einzig das Ende fand ich etwas naja .... dem Titel entsprechend hätte es den anderen "Helden" treffen müssen, so dass es am Ende wirklich ein Aufstieg Skywalkers wäre (wer ihn gesehen hat , weiß was ich meine).



Da ich kein Hardcorefan bin, fand ich auch Teil 8 jetzt nicht sooooo schlecht. Fand sogar den ersten Teil als Keylo Ren und Rey eingeführt wurden am schlimmsten. Kylo, der ewig in den Höhlen der Sithlords geschmiedet wurde, verkackt gegen Rey die "Ach wow, ich bin/kann Yedi" für sich entdeckt. Klar könnte man meinen aus der letzten Episode meinen dass es vielleicht daran gelegen hat, aber naja. Schade ist nur, dass es wohl ohne Zeitreisen nichts mit wird. Die ganzen Spin-Offs können die sich schenken. Fand das Ende auch mega dumm. Dadurch wurde jedenfalls SW gekillt.


----------



## Torsley (3. Januar 2020)

wir waren jetzt am 30.12 und haben uns den neuen angesehen. ich hab noch nie so einen haufen story mist gesehen wie den teil. wer das durchgewunken hat muss sich vorher ordentlich einen angetrunken haben. 



Spoiler



ständig wurden entscheidungen der characktere getroffen die 10min später wieder annulliert wurden. dann auf teufel komm raus nur soviel nostalgie reinquestschen wie es geht egal ob es sinn macht oder nicht. dann hat ray plötzlich heilungskräfte die man vorher noch nichtmal bei einem jedi meister gesehen hat. und die ganze letzte divisions flotte.... wo zur hölle kam die her? bei dem material das da abgehoben ist hätten die letzten 10-20 jahre in der geschichte schiffe wie ne armeisenstraße material auf den sith planeten bringen müssen.


 der ganze film war so bullshit das ich danach noch 2-3 stunden brauchte um runterzukommen.  das hatte ich noch nie ich dachte nur im bett liegend. was zur hölle regt dich so eine kacke eigentlich so auf.


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. Januar 2020)

Der "Hype" nach den ersten Woche(n) ist rum, und die hartgesottenen "Fans" abgekocht...  
Klar, dass die Besucherzahlen nun in den Keller gehen, bei einem Abschlussfilm, der nicht nur eine Triologie beendet, und gleichzeitig allgemein nur eine mittelmäßige Bewertung von ca. 54 von 100 möglichen Punkten erhält, ist dass einfach nur katastrophal...
An Disneys Stelle, würde ich die Rechte schnell wieder verkaufen, solange sie das Franchaise nicht völlig ruiniert haben, und noch ein paar Dollar dafür bekommen... 

mfg


----------



## Captain-S (3. Januar 2020)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Der "Hype" nach den ersten Woche(n) ist rum, und die hartgesottenen "Fans" abgekocht...
> Klar, dass die Besucherzahlen nun in den Keller gehen, bei einem Abschlussfilm, der nicht nur eine Triologie beendet, und gleichzeitig allgemein nur eine mittelmäßige Bewertung von ca. 54 von 100 möglichen Punkten erhält, ist dass einfach nur katastrophal...
> An Disneys Stelle, würde ich die Rechte schnell wieder verkaufen, solange sie das Franchaise nicht völlig ruiniert haben, und noch ein paar Dollar dafür bekommen...


Bla Bla Bla..., das übliche dummgeblubber!


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. Januar 2020)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Bla Bla Bla..., das übliche dummgeblubber!



Dumm ist nur der, der schlechte Sätze, mit noch schlechterer Grammatik kombiniert, in denen obsolut keine Informationen, oder Gegenargumente stecken...  

mfg

P.S: Und natürlich die realen Fakten (=rückläufige Besucherzahlen) nicht sieht, oder sehen will...


----------



## yingtao (3. Januar 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Da ich kein Hardcorefan bin, fand ich auch Teil 8 jetzt nicht sooooo schlecht. Fand sogar den ersten Teil als Keylo Ren und Rey eingeführt wurden am schlimmsten. Kylo, der ewig in den Höhlen der Sithlords geschmiedet wurde, verkackt gegen Rey die "Ach wow, ich bin/kann Yedi" für sich entdeckt. Klar könnte man meinen aus der letzten Episode meinen dass es vielleicht daran gelegen hat, aber naja. Schade ist nur, dass es wohl ohne Zeitreisen nichts mit wird. Die ganzen Spin-Offs können die sich schenken. Fand das Ende auch mega dumm. Dadurch wurde jedenfalls SW gekillt.



Im Nachinein finde ich Episode 8 jetzt sogar gar nicht mal so schlecht und Episode 9 war meiner Meinung nach OK als einzelnen Film, als Abschluss der neuen Trilogie oder als Abschluss für Episode 1-9 ist der aber nicht gut. Wenn man die Kinofassung mit dem geleakten Skript vergleicht und die ganzen Tweets der Darsteller betrachtet scheint Disney für viele Probleme verantwortlich zu sein die es Film gibt mit hinzugefügten Szenen die nicht vorgesehen waren und einem komplett anderen Ende als geplant wurde. Nach neusten Gerüchten existiert ein 3 Stunden Director's Cut der vieles im Film anders handhabt. Mal gucken wie viele dieser anderen Szenen am Ende auf der Bluray enden und wie es mit Star Wars weiter geht. Kevin Feige übernimmt ja jetzt nicht nur das Steuer für das komplette Marvel Universum (Filme+Serien) sondern auch für das kommende Star Wars Universum (Filme+Serien). Ob das ganze dadurch besser oder schlechter wird, muss man dann mal abwarten. Auch bin ich gespannt wie Abrams DC Film wird und ob es wirklich an Disney lag, dass die Filme so inkompatibel mit den alten Fans waren.


----------



## purzelpaule (3. Januar 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Da ich kein Hardcorefan bin, fand ich auch Teil 8 jetzt nicht sooooo schlecht. Fand sogar den ersten Teil als Keylo Ren und Rey eingeführt wurden am schlimmsten. Kylo, der ewig in den Höhlen der Sithlords geschmiedet wurde, verkackt gegen Rey die "Ach wow, ich bin/kann Yedi" für sich entdeckt. Klar könnte man meinen aus der letzten Episode meinen dass es vielleicht daran gelegen hat, aber naja. Schade ist nur, dass es wohl ohne Zeitreisen nichts mit wird. Die ganzen Spin-Offs können die sich schenken. Fand das Ende auch mega dumm. Dadurch wurde jedenfalls SW gekillt.



Also 7 war zwar sehr angelehnt an 4 aber für mich persönlich doch eine gute Einführung der neuen Helden. Die Bösen wurden auch ganz gut eingeführt und allgemein war alles gut vorbereitet für eine Vertiefung in Teil 8. Nur leider hat Teil 8 viel zu viele Fehler gemacht. Die Bösen wurden zu Witzfiguren degradiert, ohne jegliche Bedrohung auszustrahlen. Luke wurde ebenso zur Lachnummer gemacht. Lea flog mal eben durch das All. Das hat Teil 9 dann meiner Meinung nach gut herumgerissen. Die Bösen sind endlich wieder Böse und Bedrohlich. Die Helden interagieren als Team so wie einst Luke, Lea und Han. Vor allem wurde respektvoll mit den alten Helden umgegangen. Lando wurde sehr gut integriert. Der Imperator wurde sehr gut dargestellt. Bis auf ein paar Dinge wie das Ende oder Rose die nach einer aufbauenden Romanze mit Fin in Teil 8 plötzlich nicht einmal mehr ansatzweise dazu gehört oder Poe dessen Vergangenheit irgendwie von Han inspiriert scheint, ein doch ganz guter Abschluss. Ich denke man hat aus der schlechten Vorlage doch was gutes hinbekommen.

Ich hätte mir als Fan jedoch eher gewünscht man hätte vorher einen neuen 8. Teil gemacht, dann wäre 9 sicher weit besser gewesen. 

Wie gesagt, ich hätte nur das Ende gedreht und hätte dem Titel entsprechend den "richtigen" aufsteigen lassen.


----------



## Nosi (3. Januar 2020)

yingtao schrieb:


> Kevin Feige übernimmt ja jetzt nicht nur das Steuer für das komplette Marvel Universum (Filme+Serien) sondern auch für das kommende Star Wars Universum (Filme+Serien). Ob das ganze dadurch besser oder schlechter wird, muss man dann mal abwarten. Auch bin ich gespannt wie Abrams DC Film wird und ob es wirklich an Disney lag, dass die Filme so inkompatibel mit den alten Fans waren.



Kevin Feige ist derjenige der gerade einen Transgender-Charakter für den nächsten Film angekündigt hat oder?

Solange man Filmproduzenten und Filmemacher die Story machen lässt, statt einen Schreiberling der mit Herzblut eine Geschichte aus einem Universum erzählen will, wird Starwars nie wieder was anderes sein als "ein Film mit Lichtschwertern"


----------



## 4thVariety (3. Januar 2020)

Vom Drehbuchautor von Armageddon ist alles was man zu Teil 9 wissen muss. Wilde Hatz ohne Sinn und Verstand. Wenn Tom Cruise in Mission Impossible 2h irgendeiner Sache hinterherrennt dann ist das ganz ok, in Star Wars ist das deplatziert. Ob da Männlein, Weiblein oder Roboter in der Hauptrolle sind macht dann auch keinen Unterschied mehr. Im Hinblick darauf, dass Rey von Kylo in Episode 7 an einen Stuhl gefesselt und mit der Macht gefoltert wurde, sind manche Sachen etwas creepy in dem Film.

Mir kommt es so vor als hätte Disney mit Last Jedi versucht Marvel Filme zu kopieren. Guardians of the Galaxy und Thor 3 hatten Erfolg mit Klamauk, also packen wir Klamauk in Last Jedi. Was kann schon schief gehen?


----------



## AfFelix (3. Januar 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Kevin Feige ist derjenige der gerade einen Transgender-Charakter für den nächsten Film angekündigt hat oder?
> 
> "



was soll das denn jetzt andeuten???


----------



## Govego (3. Januar 2020)

Teil 7 war für mich eine Verarsche. Dieser Film war ein Remake von Episode 4, ohne dass es dran stand. Und sowas wurde mir als neuer Film verkauft. 
Episode 8 hat definitiv seine Schwächen aber hat mir wird wenigstens etwas neues erzählt. Der Humor ist jetzt auch nicht jedermans Ding,  an einigen Stellen war es auch mir zuviel. Der Ansatz war aber erfrischend. 
Teil 9 ist in der ersten Hälfte auch nicht so toll, aber der Endkampf gegen den Imperator war gut gemacht. Die Heilfähigkeit ist natürlich ein Problem, aber dass Rey jetzt Machtblitze verschießen kann, ist der absolute Blödsinn (da hat wohl jemand Star Wars nicht verstanden). Ganz besonders furchtbar sind die dramatischen Ereignisse, die der Gruppe passieren und 2 Szenen spätert wieder annuliert werden. Man kommt sich dabei höchstens verarscht vor. Zumindest ist der Endkampf spannend und die Endsequenz ist cool und nostalgisch.

Tja, zusammen bewerte ich die einzelenen Filme der neusten Trilogie folgendermaßen: Der 7. Teil für mich eindeutig der schlechteste, weil er eine fast 1:1 Kopie von Teil 4 darstellt. Anbei: Rey weiß, dass es die Macht gibt und kann später den Geistestrick und somit ist es ein Deus ex machina - kommt in Teil 9 auch das ein oder ander Mal vor. Teil 9 ist in der ersten Hälfte nicht gut geschrieben, wird aber in der zweiten Hälfte besser und landet so in der Mitte. Der 8. Teil hat einige Längen und an einigen Stellen einen Humor, der mir nicht zusagt, aber ansonsten gefällt er mir von der neuesten Trilogie eindeutig am besten und auf jeden Fall besser und spannender als Teil 7.


----------



## Nosi (3. Januar 2020)

AfFelix schrieb:


> was soll das denn jetzt andeuten???



Dass heutzutage alles wichtiger ist als das Wesentliche


----------



## darkarth (3. Januar 2020)

Govego schrieb:


> Episode 8 hat definitiv seine Schwächen aber hat mir wird wenigstens etwas neues erzählt.



Das bildest du dir ein. Das wird hier ganz gut aufgezeigt: YouTube

Gibt aber noch viel mehr Beispiele.


----------



## Govego (3. Januar 2020)

darkarth schrieb:


> Das bildest du dir ein.



Sehr nett von dir - nicht! Ich bilde mir gar nichts ein! 
Die Anlehnungen sind da, aber trotzdem ist es spannender als es bei Episode 7 je der Fall war. Da war mir schon am Anfang klar, wie der Film ausgeht. Für mich ist Episode 7 eine Qual, da ich Episode 4 kenne. 
Die Beziehung zwischen Luke und Rey ist eine ganz andere als zwischen Yoda und Luke. Luke ist gebrochen! Der Ausflug zu dem Planeten ist mit Bespin überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Der diente nämlich dazu, dem Zuschauer einen Einblick von den Profiteuren des Krieges zu zeigen. Okay, mag sein das der Film nichts neues erzählt, aber er wagt etwas vollkommen neues. Die Legende Luke ist ein gebrochener Mann und natürlich der Tod von Snoke. Obwohl ich Kylo Ren abspreche ein Sith zu sein, tötet er seinen Meister, wie es jeder Sith macht - wow! Der Satz von Kylo Ren zu Rey, den Konflikt zwischen Jedi und Sith hinter sich zu lassen und einfach nur zu herrschen. Johnson versucht sich hier vor diesem Religionskrieg zu lösen. Der Ansatz, Luke als gebrochenen Mann darzustellen und sich von dem Religionskrieg zu lösen, war mutig, aber leider vielen Fans zuviel. Nichts desto trotz ist der Film für mich interessanter als es 7 & 9 sind.


----------



## darkarth (3. Januar 2020)

Tja, jeder redet es sich halt so schön oder schlecht, wie er es gerade braucht. Daher machen derlei Diskussionen auch keinen Sinn mehr. Aber ich wollte dir deine Freude nicht nehmen.


----------



## Master_Chief_87 (3. Januar 2020)

Die komplette neue Trilogie ist furchtbar! 

Mein Gott... Es ist STAR WARS! Hunderte Völker, Tausend(e) Jahre Geschichte, Millionen Planeten, Millarden Dollar und (gefühlt) noch mehr Ideen/Möglichkeiten einer würdigen Filmumsetzung... und was kommt raus?! 


So fühlt es sich an: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGlr7PmBHPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als Obi Wan sagte: "Ich spürte eine große Erschütterung der Macht. Als ob Millionen in panischer Angst aufschrien und plötzlich verstummten. Etwas furchtbares ist passiert!", bezog sich dies nicht auf das fatale Schicksal Alderaans.... viel eher hat er wohl 40 Jahre in die Zukunft geschaut.


----------



## Govego (3. Januar 2020)

darkarth schrieb:


> Tja, jeder redet es sich halt so schön oder schlecht, wie er es gerade braucht.



Das trifft auf dich genauso zu, wie auf mich. 
Ich habe nie gesagt, die neueste Trilogie super zu finden. Ich sage nur, dass mir Episode 8 von der ganzen neuesten Trilogie am besten gefällt. Durch diese Trilogie lernte ich Episode I-III viel mehr zu schätzen, obwohl ich Episode 8 lieber sehen möchte als Episode 3.
Wenn alle noch kommenden Star Wars Filme endlich eine neue Geschichte bzw Saga erzählen würden, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich verstehe noch nichtmal, warum man an die Skywalkersaga anknüpfen musste, aber was soll's.
Die alte Republik bietet doch genug Zeitraum und Ereignisse für interessante Geschichten.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Kevin Feige ist derjenige der gerade einen Transgender-Charakter für den nächsten Film angekündigt hat oder?
> 
> Solange man Filmproduzenten und Filmemacher die Story machen lässt, statt einen Schreiberling der mit Herzblut eine Geschichte aus einem Universum erzählen will, wird Starwars nie wieder was anderes sein als "ein Film mit Lichtschwertern"



War es denn jemals mehr? Hab das Gefühl es ist rein aufgrund der Nostalgie heute noch so hoch bewertet

Und wenn man sich die kurzdokumentationen ansieht zum Thema wie schlecht die Drehbücher eigentlich waren, und, dass der erste Film sowieso nir dank  gutem Schnitt brauchbar geworden ist, dann sieht man, dass Star Wars eher ein Zufallsprodukt war als ein gewollter Film mit hroßer Aussage


----------



## Govego (3. Januar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> und, dass der erste Film sowieso nir dank  gutem Schnitt brauchbar geworden ist, dann sieht man, dass Star Wars eher ein Zufallsprodukt war als ein gewollter Film mit hroßer Aussage


Wenn man dem Film über Hitchcock mit Anthony Hopkins glauben schenken darf, wurde der Film Psycho auch erst durch den Schnitt gerettet. Kommt also häufiger vor als man meint. Zumindest ist dann immer noch Potential dahinter. Es gibt Filme, die können auch durch den Schnitt nicht mehr gerettet werden.


----------



## Nosi (3. Januar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> War es denn jemals mehr? Hab das Gefühl es ist rein aufgrund der Nostalgie heute noch so hoch bewertet
> 
> Und wenn man sich die kurzdokumentationen ansieht zum Thema wie schlecht die Drehbücher eigentlich waren, und, dass der erste Film sowieso nir dank  gutem Schnitt brauchbar geworden ist, dann sieht man, dass Star Wars eher ein Zufallsprodukt war als ein gewollter Film mit hroßer Aussage



Naja, ein Lucas hatte es damals auch noch ein wenig schwieriger den Film zu produzieren. Aber es geht doch auch gar nicht um den  Film an sich, sondern dass Lucas damals ein  Universum erschaffen hat welches bis heute weiterlebt. Das ist das was ein Abrahms der mal eben einen Todesstern in eine Starkiller Basis und ein Darth Vader in einen Kylo Ren umwandelt nie verstehen wird.


----------



## sandworm (3. Januar 2020)

Rollora schrieb:


> War es denn jemals mehr? Hab das Gefühl es ist rein aufgrund der Nostalgie heute noch so hoch bewertet
> 
> Und wenn man sich die kurzdokumentationen ansieht zum Thema wie schlecht die Drehbücher eigentlich waren, und, dass der erste Film sowieso nir dank  gutem Schnitt brauchbar geworden ist, dann sieht man, dass Star Wars eher ein Zufallsprodukt war als ein gewollter Film mit hroßer Aussage



Wenn du noch ernsthaft fragen musst gehörst du anscheinend zu der Hälfte der Menschen die niemals verstehen werden, was Star Wars so besonders macht. (Episode 1-6) 7-9 existiert nicht.

Was bezweckst du überhaupt mit deiner Aussage: "Das Star Wars nur ein Zufallsprodukt sein soll" 
Womit du im Ansatz sogar recht hast, aber damit hat es sich dann auch schon. 
Willst damit eventuell relativieren, wie schlecht diese Trilogie doch eigentlich geworden ist?

Diese Filme sind auf so vielen Ebenen einfach nur ein billiger Abklatsch eines wie du sagst ehemals unglaublich populären Zufallsprodukts. Man kann auch sagen die Sequel Trilogy ist ein Medley von Episode 4-6. Oder mit anderen Worten einfach nur ein schnell zusammengeschnittenes, mit neuen Effekten versehenes Best of der org. Filme.
Sorry, wenn ich einen guten Song höre, dann will ich nach 10 sec. nicht gleich wieder zum nächsten springen müssen.


----------



## DocVersillia (3. Januar 2020)

Ich bin eigentlich ein großer Starwars Fan. Aber irgendwie ist für mich das reine Starwars nur Episoden IV- VI. Die I- III kann man sich schenken. VII und VIII habe ich gesehen, war nicht der Bringer und IX werde ich mir nächste Woche mal antun. Seit Disney das übernommen hat, bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh, das die in den Filmen nicht singen und tanzen....


----------



## Marty2Life (3. Januar 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Naja, ein Lucas hatte es damals auch noch ein wenig schwieriger den Film zu produzieren. Aber es geht doch auch gar nicht um den  Film an sich, sondern dass Lucas damals ein  Universum erschaffen hat welches bis heute weiterlebt. Das ist das was ein Abrahms der mal eben einen Todesstern in eine Starkiller Basis und ein Darth Vader in einen Kylo Ren umwandelt nie verstehen wird.



Ja. In den Pionierzeiten wurde das Terminator, Alien, Sar Wars, Star Trek, Marvel, DC, RoboCop, Judgdredd, Akira, Gits, Transformer etc.. Universen und Geschichten erschaffen.

Welche Universehen wurden in den Letzen 10 - 15 Jahren erschaffen die uns in Erinnerung bleiben und die mit Geschichten gefüllt werden? .... Mir fällt keine ein ... euch?

JJ Abrahms und co haben nichts neues erschaffen. Sieht wohl aus als hätten wir das ende der Fahnenstange mit Ideen erreicht. 

Man bedient sich eh nur noch an alte Sachen und wärmt diese auf.


----------



## sandworm (3. Januar 2020)

DocVersillia schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich ein großer Starwars Fan. Aber irgendwie ist für mich das reine Starwars nur Episoden IV- VI. Die I- III kann man sich schenken. VII und VIII habe ich gesehen, war nicht der Bringer und IX werde ich mir nächste Woche mal antun. Seit Disney das übernommen hat, bin ich ehrlich gesagt froh, das die in den Filmen nicht singen und tanzen....



Gib Episode I-III nochmals eine Chance und ignoriere all das dumme Geblubber das über diese Filme im Internet ausgegossen wurde. Siehe besser das grosse Ganze was George Lucas erdacht hat dahinter.
Klar gibt es einige Szenen die sich ein wenig befremdlich anfühlen. 
Aber andererseits gibt es so viel neues innovatives was das Star Wars Universum in einem ganz neuen Licht zeigt und unglaublich erweitert.
Ich selbst war damals im Kino von Episode I auch nicht so begeistert wie ich das gerne gehabt hätte, wohl weil ich schon etwas älter war. Aber der Film ist objektiv gesehen viel besser als er gemacht wird und ist der perfekte Auftakt in die Trilogie als die Republik noch intakt war, was sich auch daran widerspiegelt das alles noch heller und farbenfroher war.

Man muss einfach sehen das Lucas mit den neuen Filmen eine neue jüngere Generation für Star Wars begeistern wollte und diejenigen die zu dieser Zeit im alter von 8-14 Jahren waren, als Episode I in die Kinos kam bei Episode III dann entsprechend 14-20. Konnten sich natürlich voll und ganz mit den Filmen und der Hauptfigur identifizieren und sozusagen das Erwachsenwerden von Anakin am eigenen Leib mitverfolgen.
Ach ja, die Liebesszenen in Episode II haben ja viele als peinliches mit schlechten Dialogen versehenes Schmierentheater empfunden, aber wenn man selbst in seine eigene Vergangenheit blickt war man denn selbst, um so vieles cooler als man z. B. das erste mal verliebt war?  
Aber auch für uns Erwachsenen gab es einige Szenen die einfach nur Geil waren Z.B.: "Duel of the Fates"
Episode II und III werden dann im Verlauf immer düsterer und die politisch angehauchte Hintergrundgeschichte, die sich über alle 3 Teile hinweg sehr durchdacht und subtil erstreckt. Trägt sein übriges dazu bei das diese Trilogie viel besser ist, als sie allg. gemacht wird:   *Senatorin Padmé Amidala. "Und so geht die Freiheit zugrunde - mit donnerndem Applaus." » 
*
Ist nicht alleine dieser eine Satz gehaltvoller bzw. aussagekräftiger, als die ganze neue Trilogie im gesamten?


----------



## Govego (3. Januar 2020)

sandworm schrieb:


> Aber auch für uns Erwachsenen gab es einige Szenen die einfach nur Geil waren Z.B.: "Duel of the Fates"
> Episode II und III werden dann im Verlauf immer düsterer und die politisch angehauchte Hintergrundgeschichte, die sich über alle 3 Teile hinweg sehr durchdacht und subtil erstreckt.



Sehr durchdachte Hintergrundgeschichte?? Ich gebe zu, dass sie gut ist, aber eigentlich von der Historie selbst inspiriert. Palpatines Machtübernahme wurde von Hitlers Machtübernahme abgekupfert. Den Kampf Obi Wan gegen Anakin finde ich trotzdem furchtbar, was aber an Anakins Entscheidung, ein Sith zu werden, lag. 
Ich mag mitlerweile Episode I richtig gerne, wegen Qui Gon! Anbei, es gibt Gerüchte, dass es eine Mace Windu Serie geben soll. Sie spielt, nachdem er den Sturz aus dem Fenster überlebt hat. Samuel L. Jackson kann mit Disney nämlich richtig gut.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2020)

Bei Episode 3 stört mich, dass von der starken Padme aus Episode 2 nichts mehr übrig geblieben ist. Nur noch am Heulen. Schrecklich.

Und dass Yoda ein Feigling ist. Da verliert er den Kampf gegen Palpatine. Aber anstatt eine Widerstandsgruppe aufzuziehen und sie in die Schlacht gegen den Imperator zu führen, versteckt er sich auf einem Planeten und futtert die Vorräte eine verwirrten X Flügel Piloten leer, der zufällt dort gelandet und dessen Flieger im Sumpf versunken ist.
Noch schrecklicher.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2020)

Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Schon Episode VII hat Star Wars schwer beschädigt, Episode VIII hat dem Franchise den Rest gegeben und Episode IX hätte den Karren nur noch aus dem Dreck ziehen können, wenn die Charaktere in den ersten fünf Minuten verkatert in der Cantina von Mos Eisley aufgewacht wären und festgestellt hätten, dass sie den ganzen Stuss nur geträumt haben. Dann hätte man die restlichen knappen drei Stunden eine gescheite Star-Wars-Story erzählt, den Rest als missverstandene Hommage an das damalige The Star Wars Holiday Special verkauft und die "echte" Episode VII für 2021 angekündigt (und Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung gesetzt, dass daran Leute arbeiten, die grundsätzlich verstanden haben, wie Star Wars funktioniert und es nicht zu ihrem persönlichen Spielplatz mit erweitertem Ego-Gewichse umbauen).


----------



## sandworm (3. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Episode 3 stört mich, dass von der starken Padme aus Episode 2 nichts mehr übrig geblieben ist. Nur noch am Heulen. Schrecklich.
> 
> Und dass Yoda ein Feigling ist. Da verliert er den Kampf gegen Palpatine. Aber anstatt eine Widerstandsgruppe aufzuziehen und sie in die Schlacht gegen den Imperator zu führen, versteckt er sich auf einem Planeten und futtert die Vorräte eine verwirrten X Flügel Piloten leer, der zufällt dort gelandet und dessen Flieger im Sumpf versunken ist.
> Noch schrecklicher.



Das ist schade mit Padme, aber es musste sein um die nachfolgenden Ereignisse und Beweggründe emotional nachvollziehbar zu machen.
Obi-Wan überbringt ihr ja die schreckliche Nachricht, dass Anakin zur dunklen Seite übergelaufen ist, er jetzt einem Sith Lord dient und zum Massenmörder, der sämtliche Kinder
im Jedi Tempel auf brutalste Weise abgeschlachtet geworden ist.
Darauf fliegt sie ja weil sie es einfach selbst nicht glauben konnte. Wobei sie bereits jetzt in ihrem Inneren ahnte das es stimmt nach Mustafar, um sich selbst davon zu überzeugen und konfrontierte Anakin direkt damit. Wo es zu dieser Szene kam wo er sie würgt und fast dabei umbringt. Dieses Ereignis raubt ihr ihre Lebenskraft, wieso sie dann auch direkt nach der Geburt von Luke und Lea stirbt. 
Der Tod  war so zu sagen eher psychisch als körperlich bedingt.

Ist es nicht verständlich das der wohl meist gesuchte Mensch in der Galaxis, sich auf einem abgeschiedenen Planeten versteckt.
Mal davon abgesehen das er zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits wohl ca. 875 Jahre alt war, als er mit Palpatine bzw. dem Imperator im Senat den Kampf ausgetragen hat.
Man muss sich nur mal vorstellen wie der wohl drauf war als er noch deutlich jünger wahr.

*Bist 900 Jahre alt, wirst aussehen du nicht gut. *

Ich interpretiere die Szene auf Dagobah so, dass er sich zuerst bewusst dümmlich gab, um herauszufinden ob es sich bei dem unbekannten um eine Bedrohung handeln könnte.
Als er sicher war, dass dies nicht der Fall war, gab er sich dann ja Luke auch zu erkennen und benahm sich ab da wie es sich einem Jedi (Gross) meister gebührt.

Abgesehen davon. Ich glaube wenn jemand 900 Jahre alt ist, ist ihm ein wenig Alterssenilität auch verziehen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2020)

Yoda muss ja nicht mehr an vorderster Front stehen aber sein Wissen hätte der Rebellion sicher gut getan.
Wie gesagt, es gibt mehrere dinge, die mich schon an den ersten Teilen, also ab 1977, gestört haben.
Wieso z.B. landet der Todesstern hinter dem Gasriesen und muss diesen erst umständlich umkreisen eher er die Rebellen Basis angreifen kann?
Ja ja, schon klar warum 
Aber trotzdem genauso ein Blödsinn wie bei Episode 8, wo die erste Ordnung hinter den Rebellen herfliegt und ein paar Salven abgibt als einfach vor dem Trupp zu springen und sie zu erledigen.
Der einzig richtig gute Star Wars Film war doch Episode 5. Da war Darth Vader extrem düster und hat seine Offiziere erledigt, wenn sie versagt haben und hat Han Solo eingefroren.
Aber George Lucas hat mehr die Dollarzeichen gesehen und Star Wars Kind gerecht gemacht. Das konnte man gut an Episode 6 sehen.
Normaler Weise erzählt Star Wars eine düstere, bedrohliche Geschichte. Ich hätte FSK 16 begrüßt.
Aber mit Disney heute hat sich ja eh alles erledigt. Jetzt gibt es nur noch Kuschel Geschichten.


----------



## sandworm (3. Januar 2020)

Sein wissen hat er ja dann an Luke weitergegeben bzw. den Auftrag nach Dagobah zu fliegen hat Luke ja von Obi-Wan bekommen. 
Obi-Wan war zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja bereits Tod und sprach als Machtgeist zu Luke, weshalb auch davon auszugehen ist, dass er zuvor bereits mit Yoda über die Ausbildung von Luke geredet hatte. 
Ach ja, Yoda könnte sich auch so einfältig, beim ersten Aufeinandertreffen verhalten haben,  weil er ihn einem ersten Charaktertest unterziehen wollte. In dem er seine wahre Identität verbirgt prüft er wie er sich in Gegenwart eines dem Anschein nach geringeren Wesens verhält. Im Grunde ein Test um zu klären ob er wie sein Vater im weiteren Verlauf der dunklen Seite verfallen könnte.

Wenn du mich jetzt fragen würdest welcher Teil wohl der beste ist, würde ich auch The Empire Strikes Back nennen, aber dazumals
war es definitiv Episode 6 "Return of the Jedi"  ich fand auch die Ewoks nicht nervig. Aber klar auch bei den alten Filmen ist nicht alles Gold was gläntzt und gewisse Logiklöcher sind auch dort vorhanden.
Aber ich hab auch noch nie einem Film nur wegen dem einen Strick gedreht, so lange der Film als ganzes harmonieren kann.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Yoda muss ja nicht mehr an vorderster Front stehen aber sein Wissen hätte der Rebellion sicher gut getan.



Sein Wissen vielleicht schon, aber seine Präsenz sicher nicht. Für die Jedi-Jäger des Imperiums, allen voran Vader, wäre er praktisch ein Peilsender zur Rebellion gewesen. Er hat sich ja gerade auf Dagobah versteckt, weil die Präsenz der Dunklen Seite in der Höhle seine eigene abschirmt - laut EU; daher ggf. nicht kanonisch.
Entscheidender ist aber ohnehin, dass das Problem ja erst durch die *nachträglich* hinzugefügte Rolle Yodas aufkommt. Mit Stand der Originaltrilogie hätte er auch ein Jedi-Meister sein können, der sich bereits vor dem Exil aus Politik herausgehalten hat. Nur von Obi-Wan wird explizit gesagt, er habe in den Klon-Kriegen gekämpft.



> Wieso z.B. landet der Todesstern hinter dem Gasriesen und muss diesen erst umständlich umkreisen eher er die Rebellen Basis angreifen kann?



Dass größere Schiffe (also erst recht Todessterne) an bestimmte Hyperraumrouten gebunden sind ist ebenso kanonisch wie der Umstand, dass starke Gravitation Schiffe aus dem Hyperraum zwingt. Um direkt mit freier Schussbahn im Yavin-System zu springen, hätte der Todesstern von der komplett anderen Seite kommen, also vorher durch zig Systeme hüpfen müssen. Da so ein Todesstern ja doch ein wenig auffällig ist, hätten die Rebellen womöglich noch viel mehr Vorwarnzeit gehabt und bequem verschwinden können.

Die Frage müsste da eher lauten, warum das Imperium darauf besteht, die Rebellion mit dem Todesstern auszulöschen, statt eine Flotte zu schicken, die viel mobiler gewesen wäre.
Generell müsste man auch festhalten, dass die konventionelle Schlagkraft des Todesterns eher mau ist, wenn man seine Größe bedenkt. Da sollten doch locker genug TIE-Staffeln, Landeboote und Bodentruppen draufpassen, um eine improvisierte Rebellenbasis dreimal zu überrennen. Da wurde mal wieder am falschen Ende gespart, damit Palpatine seinen übergroßen Dödel-Ersatz bekommt.  



> Der einzig richtig gute Star Wars Film war doch Episode 5. Da war Darth Vader extrem düster und hat seine Offiziere erledigt, wenn sie versagt haben



Das ist natürlich gut für die Charakterisierung Vaders als zornerfüllter Sith, aber an sich ist es genauso unsinnig wie die obigen Punkte, hohe Offiziere auf wichtigen Posten bei erstmaligem Versagen (und teilweise noch nicht einmal in Dingen, die sie hätten beeinflussen können) abzumurksen. Das Imperium hat Jahre an Zeit und Millionen an Credits in deren Ausbildung und Karrieren investiert und man wird auch nicht Kommandant eines (Super-) Sternzerstörers, wenn man nicht etwas auf dem Kasten hat und bereits zur Elite der Imperialen Flotte gehört. Da rückt dann die zweite Garnitur nach und die wird's ja wohl kaum besser machen.  

Thrawn hatte die bessere Strategie: Fehler können passieren, aber man muss den Leuten Gelegenheit geben, sie zu korrigieren und dadurch besser zu werden. Wenn der Fehler wiederholt wird, kann man immer noch ein drastisches Exempel statuieren. Dann ist man ein harter Knochen *und* hat hochmotiviertes Spitzenpersonal, auf das Verlass ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> hohe Offiziere auf wichtigen Posten bei erstmaligem Versagen (und teilweise noch nicht einmal in Dingen, die sie hätten beeinflussen können) abzumurksen.



Nope. Bei mehrmaligen Versagen. Du muss den Film mal wieder schauen.


----------



## Rollora (4. Januar 2020)

sandworm schrieb:


> Wenn du noch ernsthaft fragen musst gehörst du anscheinend zu der Hälfte der Menschen die niemals verstehen werden, was Star Wars so besonders macht. (Episode 1-6) 7-9 existiert nicht.
> 
> Was bezweckst du überhaupt mit deiner Aussage: "Das Star Wars nur ein Zufallsprodukt sein soll"
> Womit du im Ansatz sogar recht hast, aber damit hat es sich dann auch schon.
> ...



Ich gebe zu, dass ich zu der Gruppe gehöre, die Star Wars zwar nett, niemals aber "genial" empfunden haben. Das kann - wie du es nennst- daran loegen, dass ich es wohl nicht wirklich verstanden habe (dann bitte ich um Erklärung,  was das großartige daran sein soll), oder daran, dass ich Filme aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachte als die Star Wars Fans und andere die etwa die Superheldenfilme als ernsthaft gut bezeichnen, während ich eher als "gut gemacht/produziert/inszeniert" daran herangehen würde. Oder es liegt daran, dass ich diverse Themen in Star Wars (Vater-Sohn Konflikt, Oh-Sie-ist-meine-Schwester-Moment) usw usf schon davor zu oft gesehen oder gelesen habe und es langweilig fand. 
Es kann  auch daran liegen, dass das Ding so unglaublich gehyped war, dass ich mot den falschen Erwartungen in den Film ging...

Was die Episoden 1-3 betrifft kriege ich vor Allem bei EP1 noch graue Haare: ein kinfuscher Film mit teilweise schlechtem Spannungsbogen, den ohne das "Star Wars" im Namen niemand je geschaut hätte.
Episode 2 habe ich neulich zu schauen versucht, aber die lächerlichen CGI Effekte reißen mich komplett raus. Es verwundert dann stark, dass ausgerechnet Star Wars so schlechte Effekte hat. Ein Film bei dem Lucaa gewartet hat, bis die Effekte weit genug sind. Und dann sind die Effekte auch noch von der eigens wegen SW gegründeten Firma... während Zeitgleich Filme erschienen sind, die zugfach bessere CGI Effekte hatten oder einfach doch praktische Effekte eingesetzt haben.

Die Episoden 7-9 sind cinematografisch besser als 1-3, nebenbei natürlich auch aufgrund der Effekte, aber das ist eh klar. Problematisch ist die langweilige, bereits erzählte Story die an eunen Reboot erinnert, ohne dabei das zu verstehen, was EP4-6 besonders gemacht hat bzw die Charaktere zu verstehen. Außerdem ist EP8 einfach nur Müll und bei EP7 u 9 ist mir zu viel Pathos drin.

Man fragt sich ob Episode 7-9 bzw 1 bis 3 jemals gedreht hätte werden sollen


----------



## Chiba_Ryunosuke (4. Januar 2020)

Die Episoden 1-3 haben mir bis jetzt am meisten gefallen als jemand, der sich nur schwach für Star Wars interessiert und die Filme auch erst spät angefangen hat. Finde gerade in den Episoden 8 & 9 gäbe es so viel Potential um dieses langweilige "gut gegen böse"-Schema zu überwinden.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nope. Bei mehrmaligen Versagen. Du muss den Film mal wieder schauen.



Mach dir keine Sorgen, ich kann die Filme mitsprechen.  
Captain Needa wird von Vader abgemurkst, weil er nicht auf einen Gedanken gekommen ist, den das Vader selbst auch nicht hatte - nämlich das der Millenium Falcon nicht einfach verschwunden sein kann, ohne in den Hyperrraum gesprungen zu sein. Und davor hat Needa nichts falsch gemacht, sondern ganz im Gegenteil: Er hat den Falcon aufgespürt und sein Schiff war das erste bei der Verfolgung.
Ausgerechnet diesen einen Captain für den Misserfolg des gesamten Verbandes (dessen Kommandant Vader selbst war) verantwortlich zu machen, ist geradezu kindisch. 

Auch wenn z.B. der Admiral die Verfolgung Flüchtiger in einem Asteroidenfeld erst nach Hinweis auf die Risiken und ausdrücklicher Bestätigung fortsetzt und später auf die unverhältnismäßigen Schäden hinweist, ist das kein Versagen, sondern ist Pflichtbewusstsein. Kommandanten sind in erster Linie für ihre Schiffe und deren Besatzung verantwortlich.
Der Rest ist eine - sagen wir mal - Eigenart des Imperiums. Vader hat keine offizielle militärische Funktion (sonst wäre er mit dieser zu adressieren) und hat, wie wir wissen, auch keine entsprechende Ausbildung genossen. Unter normalen Umständen wäre er nur eine VIP an Bord und hätte seine Mitwirkung darauf beschränken müssen, nachdrücklich auf die Wichtigkeit hinzuweisen, des Millenium Falcon uns seiner Besatzung habhaft zu werden.
Aber die Persönlichkeit, um Lord Vader in seine Schranken zu weisen, hatte eben nur ein Moff Tarkin. Trotzdem ist Captain Needa eine - Verzeihung - coole Sau, weil er seine Leute heraushält und persönlich zu Vader geht, obwohl (oder gerade weil) er sicherlich schon weiß, dass dieser die Nachricht nicht gnädig aufnehmen wird.

Interessant ist aber, wie sich die Wahrnehmung unterscheidet. Aus meiner Sicht ist Vader ein irrationaler, zorniger und der eigentlich inkompetente Charakter. Er hat null Ahnung davon, wie man Leute führt, leistet keinen substanziellen Beitrag für den Erfolg, aber bestraft den Misserfolg, den eigentlich er als Oberbefehlshaber zu verantworten hat. Im Prinzip tötet er Captain Needa für den Misserfolg, weil er außerstande ist, sich selbst zu betrafen.
Kurz, Vader ist eigentlich ein armes, wenn auch gefährliches Würstchen. Was noch interessanter ist, denn das findet sich in zigfacher Verstärkung in seinem Enkel Kylo Ren wieder. Alle beide sind mächtige, jähzornige Personen mit kaputter Kindheit und ohne jegliche strategische und taktische Kompetenz.


----------



## Krabonq (4. Januar 2020)

Wen interessierts?
Völlig sinnlose Disney PR Nachricht.


----------



## Rollora (4. Januar 2020)

Chiba_Ryunosuke schrieb:


> Die Episoden 1-3 haben mir bis jetzt am meisten gefallen als jemand, der sich nur schwach für Star Wars interessiert und die Filme auch erst spät angefangen hat. Finde gerade in den Episoden 8 & 9 gäbe es so viel Potential um dieses langweilige "gut gegen böse"-Schema zu überwinden.



Stimmt, das Potential gäbe es. Man hat halt versucht etwas weniger Schwarz Weiß zu zeichnen. Leider ist Star Wars eben nicht Star Trek und es wird wohl immer gut gefen böse bleiben


----------

